# Newbie from Arizona



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* The Fez. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!!*


----------



## ecwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer: What part of AZ?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## The Fez (Aug 8, 2010)

ecwarren said:


> Welcome to AT:darkbeer: What part of AZ?


I live in Tucson, but am currently deep in the southern Alabama woods for training with the Air Force.


----------



## ecwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice! I am up in the valley, sorry that I dont know of any good bow shops down there!
My best advise would be to go to a good bow shop and test out different bows to see what one feels the best to you.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## AZCat (Jul 22, 2009)

The Fez said:


> I live in Tucson, but am currently deep in the southern Alabama woods for training with the Air Force.



Welcome to AT...and Arizona! Love Tucson, wish I still lived there.

:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------

